# TRACE RESEAU sous UNIX



## demoom (2 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis sous unix (AIX) j'aimerai prendre des traces réseau car j'ai mon serveur qui fait des reset des connexions clients ...

quelle commande je peux utiliser pour effectuer des traces??

merci d'avance

Dem


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (2 Mars 2004)

tcpdump


----------

